# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Barcelona (diciembre)

## Ming

Pues eso... ¡Quedada!
Día: Sábado 19 de diciembre
hora: 17.00 ?
lugar de encuentro: Zurich

Previsión meteorológica: ?  :Neutral:  (si alguien lo quiere saber que mire el tiempo o que se lo pregunte a Mago Migaja :PPPPP )



En principio:
*Lista...*
Dani (dcmoreno)
Mag Mauri
Némesis
*Sanx
Eudaldeu
Pujo (Pujoman)
Marin
Kirara
Angelilliks
*Mr NIce
Oriol
Serigo (Liszts... o algo así  :Oops: )
Dieani
Dante
Enric
Pep Maria Magic
Marina
Ming



Los posibles van con (*)

17+1*

----------


## MagNity

hasta no tener fecha,... dificil... cuando digais se mira,... si solo si dani no hace juegos ni rutinas y Ming se curra toda una actuación,..jejejee bromas a parte,... miraré a ver si puedo que ya tengo ganas...

----------


## Ming

Ja ja ja
Nity, se trata de proponer fechas, por ahora a mi me da igual, aunque me acaban de proponer de ir a Andorra (ese o esos días no podré, por supuesto).

... Nity, pot ser que et sorprenguis i tot  :Wink1:

----------


## Ming

Ok, Némesis se viene los findes del 5 y 6, y el del 19 y 20.
Vamos recortando fechas  :Wink1:

----------


## MagNity

si, pero no las propondré yo,... que seguro que luego no puedo....xD

----------


## Ming

Ok, Dcmoreno ha decidido que sea o el 19 o el 20.

Qué preferis, ¿sabado o domingo?

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

Lo propondré a mis padres y os diré qué cuando me hayan contestado.

pD: Que se tiene que llevar o hacer?

Saludos!

----------


## Ming

uffff... otra vez no!

Yo de ti me llevaría el bañador.

¡Pues lo que te de la gana para hacer magia! Por favor, en cada hilo de quedada se pregunta lo mismo :( ¡Por qué!
Y que se tiene que hacer... magia.

Eudaldeu no es por ti, ni una queja ni nada, eh, pero siempre la misma pregunta cansa.


Sanx creo que quiere encontrar otro sitio para no ir al Viena... pero ... no me fio ni un pelo de donde nos va a meter este... :PPPPPP


Eudaldeu, tu ven y pasatelo bien, que es de lo que se trata  :Wink1:

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Sábado!  :Smile1:

----------


## MagNity

y si haces como algunos que me se, no llevarás nada,... es mejor dejarlo a todo que lo hagan los otros mientras critícas los chistes de "magos"...xD verdad Ming,...xD. bueno, lo de no llevar nada es mentira,... levarás una baraja de cartas y un libro para darte a conocer como mago y encontrar a los demás,... pero ten por seguro que para algunos no tiene otra finalidad. Lo dice uno que se chupo horas y horas haciendo magia intentando incentivar a ciertas personas,...xD verdad Ming... jejeje. mira que es malo tu maestro!!! yo lo dejaba tirado,..xD

----------


## Némesis

> Y que se tiene que hacer... magia.


¡¡¡Aplícate la frase, querida!!!!  :Smile1:

----------


## Ming

¡Malditos seais los dos! Tanto Némesis como Nity  :Mad1: 
¿¡Pero os parece bonito!?

Nity, tu recibirás una patada (y vigila lo que sigues comentando o ya sabré en que parte del cuerpo dartela) y tu Némesis... mmm... bueno, ya encontraré algo.

Una aquí buscando sobre Ciuró e intentando saber quien viene a la quedada y los otros diciendo tonterías  :Mad1:  ... cuando os coja...  :Whip: 


La casa vendida al señorito moderador. ... digo, que el día lo ha decidido Alvaro, *sabado 19 de diciembre.* Ok, informo por el facebook también. Eso si, no pienso ir detras de la gente esta vez, quien quiera venir que lo diga y le apunto, pero no me fastidieis, ¿ok?
... sorry acabo de acabar las semanas de examen y estoy un poco...  :Oops: 


PD. Alvaro, Nity, Némesis, Eudaldeu,... ¿os apunto?

----------


## A.Marin

y donde esta la kdd de barcelona noviembre :Confused:

----------


## Ming

> y donde esta la kdd de barcelona noviembre


Tu sabrás. Yo ya dije que la siguiente no la organizaría yo; es un coñazo porque hasta el último momento no sabes quien viene y quien no y si noseque o nosecuantos y suelo acabar con listas colgadas por la habitación y teniendo que mandar sms y al final llamando  :Mad1: 
Así que la de noviembre o la empieza otr@ o no hay.

----------


## Némesis

A mi me puedes apuntar, a menos que se hunda el país, como ha pasado hoy...

Habéis visto las noticias, supongo...

----------


## Ming

mmm... pues la verdad es que no  :Oops: 
En estos casos es cuando piensas que tu trabajo es inútil :PPPPP 

Te apunto  :Wink1: 

Por cierto Némesis, tienes/debes de decir un lema para la quedada.
("tradición" que quiso poner Karvis, las quejas a él)


PD. Que alguien lo pregunte a los del SIS (parezco un disco rallado...)

----------


## MagNity

pues yo lo miraré pero sinedo sabado tengo más posibilidades de trabajo que domingo,...xD

Ming tengo algo nuevo en esponja,...xD

Que tiempos aquellos en que montaba las quedadas y todo salía perfecto,.. jejejee,..xD

----------


## Némesis

> mmm... pues la verdad es que no 
> En estos casos es cuando piensas que tu trabajo es inútil :PPPPP


Abre cualquier periódico de Internet, mira cualquier telediario o enciende cualquier emisora de radio y verás de qué te hablo...

No pienso que mi trabajo sea inútil, pero eso mejor te lo explico otro día  :Wink1:

----------


## Ming

> pues yo lo miraré pero sinedo sabado tengo más posibilidades de trabajo que domingo,...xD


:(    ¡¿Y si hacemos una sabado y la otra domingo?!




> Ming tengo algo nuevo en esponja,...xD


... y después dicen que soy malpensada...




> Que tiempos aquellos en que montaba las quedadas y todo salía perfecto,.. jejejee,..xD


Ok, la próxima (bueno, esta también) la organizas tu :PPPPP
Mucha suerte.




> Abre cualquier periódico de Internet, mira cualquier telediario o enciende cualquier emisora de radio y verás de qué te hablo...
> 
> No pienso que mi trabajo sea inútil, pero eso mejor te lo explico otro día


Némesis, ahora porque no tengo tiempo pero antes veía tres veces al día las noticias (mañana, mediodía y noche) y cada una en un canal distinto.
Solo quería meterme un poco contigo pero... no ha funcionado  :Cry:

----------


## Némesis

Mujer, lo he dicho para que vieras a qué me refería, no te enfades  :Wink1:

----------


## Ming

jajajaja no me enfado  :302:

----------


## Magnano

alli estare, pero no aseguro que me lleve a mi gnomo

----------


## Ming

¿Tu gnomo es tu hermano? :S

----------


## MagNity

Ming yo ya no organizo,... prefiero más abandonar en la cima del EXITO que caer en la desgracia de no saber cuando abandonar... Por otro lado, ya tengo suficiente con el SIS

----------


## Ming

Ya... pero yo quiero seguir quedando :(

Jooooooo... :(


PD. Maestro necesito su ayuda  :302:

----------


## Osk

Bueno yo un fin de semana de estos subiré a Barcelona a ver a un amigo. Si coincide igual me apunto.... Si me "ajuntais" claro :P

----------


## Mr NIce

Yo haré lo posible por venir, pero podría ser que no ya que el día 19 solo faltarán 6 días para navidad, lo que traducido quiere decir que es probable que esté comprando regalos de ultima hora ya que es el último fin de semana antes de esta.

Los demás lo habéis tenido en cuenta? jajaj

De todas maneras como he dicho, intentaré comprarlos antes tanto para poder venir como para no encontrarme las aglomeraciones de los últimos días,

Saludos!

PD. como ya dije en su día, YO creo que deberíamos quedar a través del foro ya en un sitio y a una hora, y luego el que venga bien y el que no también, me parece tan innecesario como caro mandar sms a todos y llamarlos para ver si vienen o no, pero bueno, el que organice que haga lo que le salga de las p*l*t*s, yo ya he dicho mi opinión  :117: 

agur!

----------


## Ming

NIce, ya he dicho que esta vez paso de llamar. ¿El por qué considero que es mejor decir si se viene o no? Porque como ya he dicho hay unos cuantos que estamos mirando otros sitios que no sean el Viena, y por lo tanto dependiendo de la cantidad se puede en un sitio o en otro.

PD. Ignoto te he "visto" leyendo el tema... ¿te vienes?  :302:

----------


## Magnano

mi gnomo no es mas alto que un palmo... pero si me llevare dos tally

----------


## Ming

:o
No será el enanito valiente, ¿no?

_"No cojas el palo, recuerda la historia del Enanito Valiente"_

----------


## Oriol.Somnia

Se que llevo poco tiempo en el foro y tal pero...
Creo que podré combinarmelo para venir, si no teneis ningún inconveniente.

Saludos!

----------


## Magnano

a menos que nos des un motivo no hay problema  :117:

----------


## chuchenager

Hola a todos,
Me gustaria poder venir ya que soy de Barcelona. ¿Me podéis explicar cómo son estas quedadas más o menos? ¿Os lleváis cada uno algún truco para hacer, o se habla simplemente de trucos que os gustan o etc...? Contarme un poquito para hacerme una idea.
¿Dónde está donde habeis quedado, "zurich"?

----------


## Némesis

Hola chuches X-P

El propósito de estas quedadas no es otro que el de conocernos, estar en el Viena un rato haciendo el panolis y pasárnoslo bien un rato  :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:  Por poco que sepa de magia, todo el mundo es bienvenido. Así que ya estás tardando en confirmar tu asistencia!!!!!!!! Cuantos más, mejor. Aprender, algo aprendemos... ¡Y nos reímos un mogollón, esos sí!

Un abrazo y espero verte allí.

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Di que si Némesis!

Lo importante es conocernos mejor entre los del foro y pasar un buen rato, y si queda algun rato, hacer algo de magia, xDDDD

 :Smile1:

----------


## Ming

Ok, apunto a Chuches  :302:

----------


## sanx

Yo a la primera quedada que fui (esta ultima) tampoco sabia que me encontraria, no sabia si tenia ke prepararme algo si se harian rondas de juegos etc.
Como fuimos muchos (supongo que fue por eso) nos sentamos en una mesa larga y se formaron "grupitos", quiero decir hubo gente con quien ni hable xDD. Entonces habia gente que se iba moviendo de un lado a otro de la mesa haciendo juegos y animando al personal, gente charlando, bajamos a la puerta a hacer algo de street.. 
No se, es estar ahi tomar una cervecita charlar un rato, hacernos juegos mutuamente.. compartir ideas y conocernos mejor. Apuntaros, yo lo recomiendo

----------


## Dieani

Muy buenas.

Pues yo me apunto, así que contad conmigo. Al lo mejor con tanto mago junto hay una parada espacio temporal y nos vamos a otra dimensión...... :001 302: 

Saludos.

----------


## Ming

Jajaja

Apuntado  :Wink1: 

Si me dejo alguien que avise  :Oops: 


Ritxi, ¡eres un soso!
¿Alguien sabe si el loco de Luis vendrá?

PD. Guille no viene :(

----------


## chuchenager

Compañeros, finalmente yo no podré asistir, ya que los fines de semana me es imposible. Si hay alguien que esté interesado en hacer una quedada entre semana se podría comentar, ya que no sé si todos estáis disponibles los fines de semana.
Lo dicho, si alguien está igual que yo ... se puede quedar entre semana.
Ya me contareis qué tal ha ido la quedada del sábado 19

----------


## Ming

Wooo, ¡una quedada en Barcelona! ¿Puedo ir?

Ok, en serio:
Saco a Chuches y apunto a Dante.

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

Bueno chicos,
hacía tiempo que estaba en duda por si vendría o no pero al final tengo los permisos y seré el 19 de diciembre allí, a "magear" y a molestar xDD.
Es broma.


Cuénten conmigo!

post scriptum: No hay post scriptum!
post data: Tampoco hay de eso!

----------


## Némesis

Es obligatorio que todos los usuarios se presenten tal y como queda ilustrado en la foto de su avatar.

----------


## Iban

Némesis, hablando del rey de Roma, ¿no querrás que te echen del &#193;rea Secreta, verdad, monín?

----------


## Némesis

Jo, ya eres el segundo que me pega bronca por eso mismo...

¡Pero si mi jeto no vale la pena!

----------


## Iban

Yo también he pasado por el aro, con lo que me jjjjjjjjjjjde.

----------


## Némesis

¡Ah! ¿Te refieres al doctor House ese que sale a tu derecha?

----------


## Ming

Fotos de Némesis... va, no os quejeis tanto, aquí teneis una:

----------


## Magnano

Nemesis que mas da, si ya han puesto tu cara en el foro un par de veces...
Ming ha puesto un buen ejemplo

----------


## Némesis

¡AH! ¡Muy bonito! ¡De perfil!

Pra que se vea bien esa napia que no me cabría en una moneda si fuera monarca...

 :117:  Es que...

----------


## Iban

Por Dios, qué cosa tan fea. No sé quién será de los tres que sale en la foto, pero me da miedo preguntarlo.

Némesis, consíguete un photoshop, pero ya.

----------


## Ming

Ay madre... más quejica y no nace...  :117:  ¡Parezco una abuela!

¿Esta te gusta más? Bueno... también está Dani pero bueno...

----------


## Ming

> Para que se vea bien esa napia que no me cabría en una moneda si fuera monarca...


 :Rofl:   :Rofl:   :Rofl:

----------


## Magnano

Eso, como sigas así voy a colgar yo una tuya amiga mia. Que nos va a detectar el antivirus con nuestras fotos!

----------


## Némesis

> Por Dios, qué cosa tan fea. No sé quién será de los tres que sale en la foto, pero me da miedo preguntarlo.
> 
> Némesis, consíguete un photoshop, pero ya.


¡¡¡Al menos yo soy de carne y hueso!!!! Y no necesito una foto de Hugh Laurie... xD

----------


## Iban

Las ventajas de ser de papel pintado es que uno no envejece. Cuando pasan quince o veinte años, cambio el actor que me sostiene, y asunto arreglado.

Yo creo que si a la foto en la que sale Dani, le recortas a él y pones a Katherin Zeta Jones, te valdría estupendamente como avatar.

----------


## Némesis

Mira, ahora por bocazas pondré uno en el que salgo enseñando los pectorales. Te vá a enterá.

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Ming, Ming... no querrás que ponga una foto tuya? Que tengo algunas tuyas muy comprometidas...

haciendo magia, no penseis mal!

----------


## Ming

Jajajaja, nooooooooooooooooooo  :Oops: 

Némesis, por favor, la foto que estes con toda la ropa, que con Ayy tenemos más que suficiente :P 
Además... no le llegarías ni a la suela del zapato :PPPPP

&#193;lvaro, tu que eres moderador y no te echarán... abre un hilo para colgar fotos: "Concurso: el tio que está más bueno de todo el foro (con poca ropa más puntos)"  :302: 
Te digo yo que triunfa  :Rofl:

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Bueno, no las pondré, pero en la próxima quedada, la de diciembre, tendrás que mostrarme en directo tus habilidades! &#172;&#172;

----------


## Ming

Sí, la "rutina" "ideada" por Nity de bolas de esponja, ¡no te jo*e!

¡¡¡Pero abre el hilo!!!  :Rofl:

----------


## Némesis

> Némesis, por favor, la foto que estes con toda la ropa, que con Ayy tenemos más que suficiente :P


Va, mujer, que lo estás deseando (bueno, tú y todas)




> Además... no le llegarías ni a la suela del zapato :PPPPP


Eso es lo que a él le gustaría xDDDDDDDD

----------


## Ming

Ok, ¡se abren las apuestas!

Por favor, Némesis, debes poner una foto para que podamos comparar  :302: 
Sino Ayy te ganará de paliza  :Rofl:

----------


## Némesis

Pues ya no lo hago.
Ale.

----------


## Ming

Némesis... vaaaaa... tu puedes  :Wink1:

----------


## Iban

Ojo, que yo ahora tengo una varita mágica; no vaya a ser que te convierta en sapito pedorrero...

:evil:

----------


## Ming

¡¡¡Iban, no me lo asustes!!!
¡¡¡Que ya estaba casi convencido!!!
Jooooo, yo quiero esas fotos  :O10:

----------


## MagNity

ming que la rutina de esponjas primero la tiene que ver tu maestro!!! ante de verse en púbico, digo en público

----------


## Ritxi

Como ponga una foto mia sin camiseta si que vais a flipar!!!  :O21:

----------


## Ming

Ritxi, no lo digas dos veces que voy a abrir el hilo, eh.
Aún a costa del banneo...

----------


## Ritxi

> Ritxi, no lo digas dos veces que voy a abrir el hilo, eh.
> Aún a costa del banneo...


 
Pues si que tienes ganas de poner una foto tuya  :001 005:

----------


## Ming

No, no, ¡no!
¡¡¡Tengo ganas de que vosotros las colgueis!!!

----------


## Ritxi

Aqui Fuenteovejuna...  o todos o ninguna!!

----------


## Ming

Sí, sí, si estoy de acuerdo. Por eso mismo el título del hilo:
*"Concurso: el tio que está más bueno de todo el foro (con poca ropa más puntos)"*Que ya estaba pensado Ritxi  :001 005: 

Va Ritxi, ¡que tu puedes ganar! ...  :Rofl:

----------


## Kirara

Sister que mala eres... un dia de estos te echaran del foro...

Uf, hacia meses que no pasaba por aqui... ya veis lo que hace el aburrimiento en clase...

----------


## Iban

¿No será que has oído algo de un concurso de magos desnudos y se te han puesto las orejas de punta?

----------


## Ming

Ja, ja, ja.

K&#238;, si me echan se te acabará el chollo de saber todo lo que ocurre sin tenerte que conectar  :Neutral: 

PD. Que Iban no te haya corregido las faltas de ortografía es porqué...

----------


## djeid06

Buenas a tod@s! El sábado es un pelin chungo que pueda bajar a barcelona; ya que es cuando voi al bar de noche a hacer el bolo xD
si fuera un viernes o un domingo seria genial :D ya que hace siglos que no voi a la kedada, que la ultima vez que estube aprendi mucho :D y más que tengo para enseñaros jejejeje

Saludos!

----------


## Ming

:(

Diría de cambiarla al domingo, pero ahora podría ser un caos :(

Si quereis hacer otra domingo o el viernes... no se...

----------


## djeid06

> :(
> 
> Diría de cambiarla al domingo, pero ahora podría ser un caos :(
> 
> Si quereis hacer otra domingo o el viernes... no se...


 
¿Y si se hacen 2 grupos, uno el viernes y otro el domingo? No sé, xD para que la gente pueda venir :D

Saludos!

----------


## Ming

> Y si se hacen 2 grupos? uno el viernes y otro el domingo? nuse xD para la gente pueda venir :D
> 
> Saludos!


Como querais, pero a mi no me mireis, supongo que iré los dos días, pero no me pienso dedicar a llamar a la gente. 
La última vez fue demasiado para mi y no tengo ganas de repetirlo :(

----------


## djeid06

> Como querais, pero a mi no me mireis, supongo que iré los dos días, pero no me pienso dedicar a llamar a la gente. 
> La última vez fue demasiado para mi y no tengo ganas de repetirlo :(


xD jejejeje 
A ver que dicen los demas mag@s  :Wink1:

----------


## Magnano

yo me apunto

----------


## Ming

> yo me apunto


¿A un día (cuál) o a los dos?

----------


## Magnano

despues de los examenes a los dos dias

----------


## Ming

Aclaro algo:
Uno de los días dijimos que era el sábado 19, eh.

----------


## djeid06

> Aclaro algo:
> Uno de los días dijimos que era el sábado 19, eh.


Menudo lio xD jajajaja
alguien lo aclara mejor :P

----------


## Némesis

Ya no entiendo nada.

¿Cuándo hemos quedado?

----------


## Ming

*Sábado 19* seguro, ¿ok?
A partir de aquí si quereis otro día también pues se puede mirar. Como si quereis quedar en el SIS y se aprovecha para ir a ver a Davy y a Magomero  :Neutral: 

PD. ¡Mirar el primer mensaje!

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

*Sábado 19 de diciembre*
*Hora aún por concretar.*
Lugar: En el Zúrich.
Motivo: Ir a París a pie jajajjaaj
etc.
etc.

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Sábado!

 :Smile1:

----------


## Ming

A ver, ¡me vais a volver loca!
Los que estan en la lista es respecto el sábado 19 de diciembre.

Si muchos se apuntan otro día haría otra lista, pero ESA es del sábado, ¿ok?

No empeceis a negociar si el sábado o se cambia a otro día. El sábado no se cambia, el sábado 19 de diciembre se hace una quedada de magia en Barcelona.

Si hay alguien que dice que no puede venir el sábado y se queda TAMBI&#201;N otro día pues puedo, si quereis, hacer otra lista.

----------


## Ritxi

> *Sábado 19* seguro, ¿ok?
> A partir de aquí si quereis otro día también pues se puede mirar. Como si quereis quedar en el SIS y se aprovecha para ir a ver a Davy y a Magomero


 
La actuación es el Viernes 18 y si, me gustaría que vinieseís alguno  :001 005:  no se como saldrá, pero ensayos estamos haciendo unos cuantos...

----------


## Dieani

Buenas.

Yo me adapto, puedo cualquiera de los días.

Saludos mágicos.

----------


## magenric

A mi me da verguenza porque hace poco que estoy en el foro y tambien en esto de la magia pero supongo que me apunto  :O15: 

Espero que me trateis bien jijiji

----------


## Ming

Dieani, te apunto para el sábado 19, si al final se hace también otro día ya me dirás si vienes o no, ¿ok?

Enric, que no te de verguenza, que estamos entre amigos  :Wink1:  También te apunto el sábado, eh.

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Lo del sabado, aunque con dudas me ha quedado claro, pero a que hora?

Ming, apuntame como posible, aunque estoy intentando atar un bolo pa ese dia

Saludos

----------


## Ming

¿Qué os parece a las 17.00 en el Zurich?

... Pep Maria... ¿sabes que no se como llamarte?  :Oops: 
Apuntado como posible para el sábado  :Smile1:

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

a Gritos, por telefono .... Sino Pep; Pep Maria o Josep Maria esta bien

----------


## Dieani

> A mi me da verguenza porque hace poco que estoy en el foro y tambien en esto de la magia pero supongo que me apunto 
> 
> Espero que me trateis bien jijiji



No te preocupes si no nos caes bien te hacemos desaparecer y listo.

Saludos.

P.D: Es broma eh? yo también soy nuevo y ale a conocer a un montón de magos jejej

----------


## magenric

Weno si me haceis bulling me autoharé un DL y cambiaré de cara y de personalidad para intentarlo de nuveo  :O15: 

Espero con nervios el dia 19!

52 saludos!

----------


## Dieani

> Weno si me haceis bulling me autoharé un DL y cambiaré de cara y de personalidad para intentarlo de nuveo 
> 
> Espero con nervios el dia 19!
> 
> 52 saludos!


Ale pos yo 54 saludos que lleva comodines jijij

----------


## Magnano

yo el 19 iré a BCN a pasar el día, así que me plantaré en el Zurich a las 17.00 como siempre, puntual

un abrazo

----------


## Dieani

Buenas.

¿Alguien puede indicarme mas o menos donde esta Zurich?

Saludos mágicos

----------


## Ming

Google maps....  :Note: 

Dieani, esta en plaza Catalunya, en el triangulo, justo delante de las salidas de tren y metro que estan las dos juntas delante de la entrada del... fnac (como se escriba).
Por si las moscas... mandame tu número de movil.

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

> Buenas.
> 
> ¿Alguien puede indicarme mas o menos donde esta Zurich?
> 
> Saludos mágicos


Aquí lo tienes:  http://maps.google.es/maps/place?cid...CaW8jAfRtPidCQ


Saludines!

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Ming, por 3 segundos, xDD

----------


## Ming

Se ha de ser rapid@  :302:

----------


## Magnano

bueno, ya he decidido que me voy a llevar...
pero alguien de los que viene, es numismago??

----------


## Dieani

Buenas ahora te envío el móvil.

Gracias ya se donde queda.

Saludos

----------


## Magnano

ming después te estresas que todo el mundo te llama a ti...
pues deja de pedir numeros!!!

----------


## Ming

> ming después te estresas que todo el mundo te llama a ti...
> pues deja de pedir numeros!!!


Es que hago colección  :Oops: 

¡¿Llavarás mi libro?! No me digas que ya lo tendrás  :O16: 
Yo llevaré las numis, ahora nos falta alguien que sepa... NIce estuvo haciendo un juego con medio dolar, ¿no?

----------


## Magnano

que libro??

----------


## Ming

De qué libro hablábamos ayer &#172;&#172;

----------


## Magnano

día 19... no, no lo tendré

----------


## Ming

Jooooooooooooooooooooo :( 
(putos 10 caracteres...)

----------


## MagNity

señores y señoras, el Sabado trabajo en Tortosa, grabación de fiestas de una escuela. Arghh, así que sintiendolo muchisimo...

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Ming;

Que libro necesitas?


Yo intentare ir por todos los medios, pero aun no puedo confirmar. 

Saludos

----------


## Magnano

te mando un mp Pep

----------


## Ming

Nity... me odias, ¿verdad?  :O10: 
¿El lunes estarás lesionado en casa?
 :302: 

Pep, gracias, la intención es lo que cuenta  :Smile1:

----------


## Osk

¿Al final habeis quedado el 19? Lástima, yo voy el 18 por Barna pero vuelvo el mismo dia asi que el 19 ya no estaré.

Divertios mucho.

----------


## Ming

El 18 dos del SIS tienen una actuación, supongo que allí nos veremos un@s cuant@s.
Supongo y deseo que después se vaya a tomar algo, o antes, o las dos cosas  :Smile1:  :Smile1:  :Smile1:

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

El estadio es una fiesta y queda menos de una semana para la gran fiesta, los inchas no paran de gritar y animar a sus jugadores!!
jeje

Queréis que lleve el juego para hacer desaparecer la estatua de colom? jajajajajajajaja

Saludos!

----------


## Ritxi

> El 18 dos del SIS tienen una actuación, supongo que allí nos veremos un@s cuant@s.
> Supongo y deseo que después se vaya a tomar algo, o antes, o las dos cosas


 
Podemos ir a tomar una copita, no?
A veces vamos luego a un pub y como no!  acabamos haciendo magia  :Smile1:

----------


## Osk

> El 18 dos del SIS tienen una actuación, supongo que allí nos veremos un@s cuant@s.
> Supongo y deseo que después se vaya a tomar algo, o antes, o las dos cosas


Dime a que hora y donde por si acaso todavia ando por allí, pero si es muy tarde será que no....

----------


## MagNity

empieza a las 22:00 en el ateneu de sant feliu del llobregat.

----------


## Némesis

> empieza a las 22:00 en el ateneu de sant feliu del llobregat.


Y tenía que ser un viernes... ¿Verdad, puñeteros?

¡¡¡Un viernes!!! ¡¡Un rejo**do y p**to VIERNES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ritxi

> Dime a que hora y donde por si acaso todavia ando por allí, pero si es muy tarde será que no....


 
Ya hay un post donde se explica mejor:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=24144

----------


## Ming

> Podemos ir a tomar una copita, no?


¿Invitas?  :302: 
¡Wooooo, Ritxi invita! ¡¡¡Bien!!!

Ritxi, es cierto que hay otro hilo, lo dije aquí para que todos los que postearon aquí lo supiesen y lo tuviesen en cuenta  :Wink1:

----------


## Osk

> Ya hay un post donde se explica mejor:
> 
> http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=24144


Muchas gracias a todos. A las 22:00, en principio es un poco tarde, pero, a lo mejor, nos quedamos a hacer noche; si me puedo pasar ya os buscaria y os diria Eh! soy el OSK!!!

Un saludo.

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

Amigos, amigas y en concreto Barcelonistas,
tengo el deshonor de comunicaros que el dia 19 a las 17 h, el F.C.Barcelona empezará su partido más importante dónde le convertirá en el mejor del mundo. 
Por "mala suerte", en esa misma tarde estaremos hablando sobre magia (digo mala suerte pero la quedada será una maravilla seguro eh?)
 :Wink1: 

saludos!!

----------


## Ming

> Amigos, amigas y en concreto Barcelonistas,
> tengo el deshonor de comunicaros que el dia 19 a las 17 h, el F.C.Barcelona empezará su partido más importante dónde le convertirá en el mejor del mundo. 
> Por "mala suerte", en esa misma tarde estaremos hablando sobre magia (digo mala suerte pero la quedada será una maravilla seguro eh?)
> 
> 
> saludos!!


Conclusión, ¿vienes o no?
Sorry, pero llevo un día de locos y me acabo de acordar que mañana tengo un examen que no he estudiado  :001 07: 

PD. Se de uno (Luis) que seguro que no vendrá...

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Yo confirmo mi asistencia al 99%


Ming, un consejo mas estudiar y menos magia al menos de momento (es cariñoso, no te lo tomes a mal)

Saludos

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

> Conclusión, ¿vienes o no?
> Sorry, pero llevo un día de locos y me acabo de acordar que mañana tengo un examen que no he estudiado 
> 
> PD. Se de uno (Luis) que seguro que no vendrá...


Que si vengo??
Evidentemente!!!
jajaja

----------


## Mr NIce

Yo, casi seguro que no voy a ir, ya que aun no he hecho ninguna compra de navidad ni nada, para los mas despistados, ES LA SEMANA QUE VIENE, QUEDAN 7 DIAS.
De todas maneras haré lo posible por venir. Asi que:
no contéis conmigo, pero si me puedo escapar llamo a ming y ya me dice donde estáis,
estas de acuerdo ming?

saludetes

----------


## MagNity

yo, ya lo comente, no podré ir, tengo una grabación (en una escuela, en Tortosa, en un festival escolar!!!) creedme que os cambiaba el sitio YA.

----------


## Ming

Pep Maria, te mando un MP  :Wink1: 

Así me gusta Eudaldeu  :Smile1: 

NIce preferiría que me dijeses que vienes seguro  :Wink1:  Supongo que estaremos como siempre en el Viena, pero bueno, mi móvil estará por allí encima, si suena alguien lo oirá  :Wink1: 

Nity, lo sé :(

----------


## Ritxi

Si os sirve de consuelo, yo trabajo y el domingo tambien   :07:

----------


## Ming

No, no me sirve de consuelo :(

Te echaremos mucho de menos Ritxi :(

----------


## Magnano

Ritxi!!! ya que no vienes...
me puedes hacer un favor?

vende como un cosaco!!! o sino te denuncio por abandono

----------


## Ritxi

¿Y porque no haceís la quedada en mi tienda y me compraís unas bambas cada uno?  :302:

----------


## Magnano

jajaja haberlo dicho antes y seguro que algo se hace...  :117:

----------


## Dieani

Buenos días.

De aquí a poco nos vemos, una cosilla, ¿se pude aparcar bien la moto por allí? ¿o hay mucho problema?



Saludos.

----------


## Josep M.

Pues fué bastante bien, aunque tuve que marchar pronto. La magia es un buen plan B si quieres huír del fútbol...

Per als que hi érem i no em teníeu fitxat (Marina, PepMaria, Dieani, & Co.) , aquí estic. Si voleu, ja sabeu, MP i esperar a que torni a passar-me pel foro.  :001 302: . I si és més urgent, en DCMoreno em té més que fitxat!

Un plaer con&#232;ixer-vos!

JM  :Wink:

----------


## Magnano

Josep M.:
Para los que eramos y no me teneis fichado (Marina, PepMaria, Dieani & Co.), aqui estoy. Si quereis, ya sabeis, MP y a esperar que vuelva a pasar por el foro. . Y si es más urgente DCMoreno me tiene más que fichado!

Un placer conoceros!

Dcmoreno: 
La verdad es que me lo pase muy bien, eramos pocos en comparación a los que se suponia que teniamos que ser, pero bueno, os lo perdisteis los que no vinieron y los que fuimos espero que se repita

Un abrazo

----------


## Dieani

Buenas a todos.

Pues la verdad es que si, fuimos pocos pero me gustó mucho a ver cuando llega la próxima, espero que no tarde mucho jejeje


Saludos a todos.

P.D: Ming al final me fui y no me hiciste una magia....mmmmm

----------


## Némesis

Hola a todos.

Supongo que os debo una disculpa y una excusa.

La disculpa, aquí la tenéis. La excusa, razones estrictamente personales (familiares). Perdonad que no dé más detalles.

Perdón a todos, y a la próxima no fallaré.

----------


## Magnano

No pasa nada Nemesis, toda persona debe de tener claras sus prioridades, pero podrias haber avisado  :Wink1:

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

Estupenda tarde!
Me lo pasé muy bien!!

Grácias a Todos!!

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Yo tambien, me lo pase muy bien, sois unos cracks

----------


## Ming

Bueno, que decir... me gustó mucho, me lo pasé muy bien y aprendí algunas cosillas. Por una vez en la vida en la mesa habían más monedas que barajas de cartas  :302:  Espero que siga así  :Smile1: 

A los que dijeron que vendrían y no vinieron... se puede avisar, eh.


PD. He de dar las gracias por haberme convencido en no esperar en el Zurich a que llegasen los que faltaban, más que nada porque me estaba congelando y me hubiese fastidiado mucho. Gracias.

----------


## Mr NIce

> Por una vez en la vida en la mesa habían más monedas que barajas de cartas  Espero que siga así 
> 
>  Gracias.


juer, y yo sin venir...
eso si, le saque mucho partido a la tarde del sábado, esto de la navidad....

----------


## Ritxi

La próxima quedada un domingo por la mañana, por favor!!!

----------


## Magnano

por mi vale, y que se alargue todo lo que quiera

----------


## Ming

Mmm... me sabe mal, pero va a ser que no.

Ya hay dos personas que me han dicho que se vienen en enero. Por lo tanto, como mínimo para mi, ellos deciden el día y la hora. Uno seguro que se viene y ya me ha dicho las fechas, pero el otro todavía no me ha dicho los días. Como ya he dicho para mi ellos deciden. Si no coinciden pues se harán dos quedadas.

No se vosotros, pero yo no me pienso perder el poder charlar con ellos cara a cara  :O16:

----------


## Iban

> Mmm... me sabe mal, pero va a ser que no.
> 
> Ya hay dos personas que me han dicho que se vienen en enero. Por lo tanto, como mínimo para mi, ellos deciden el día y la hora. Uno seguro que se viene y ya me ha dicho las fechas, pero el otro todavía no me ha dicho los días. Como ya he dicho para mi ellos deciden. Si no coinciden pues se harán dos quedadas.
> 
> No se vosotros, pero yo no me pienso perder el poder charlar con ellos cara a cara


Si te refieres a mí, tururú; conmigo no contéis, que esto me huele a encerrona.

 :O15:

----------


## Ming

¡Encima de que decides!
Bueno, pues primero que decida Karvis :PPPPP

Por cierto, a ver si volvemos a las viejas costumbres de hacer street, ¿no? 


PD. ... No viene al tema, eh, pero estoy en estado de shock y... si no se duerme demasiado y se ha bebido un poco (poco)... Es normal que se tengas visiones y cosas raras, ¿no?  :117:  Jooooo, todavía no me lo creo  :Oops:

----------

